# 

## HyperDenis

. 
           . 
  (, 6%)         (      1 ). 
       ()     ()   . 
     ,    .            ( 5000$).

1.              ?  ()        .            ?
2.  .174  ,         /    ( ,     ),              ѻ. 
    ,         (    )?
.

----------


## Dinara_7557

(  - ,   ). 

     ,      (  ;   50 000$).

----------


## HyperDenis

*Dinara_7557*, .   -      ?

----------


## HyperDenis

. 
           ?      ?

----------

> . 
>            ?      ?


      ,     ?       ,    .

----------


## HyperDenis

> ,     ?       ,    .


, . 
       . 
      .    ( )   -             . ,  ,    .

----------


## HyperDenis

, ,     .   ,     . 
     ( 1000$).     VAT. 
    1000$.          ?

----------

,    4-1-148-.

----------


## sve__tim

,             ()?  ,    ?

----------

.

----------


## sve__tim

.         .

----------

. 309- .

----------


## sve__tim

, ,     .    ,    ,        ?     ?

----------


## sve__tim

,    ,   ,           ,   ? .

----------


## sve__tim

,  :    ,             (     ),        ,           ? ,        .

----------

> 


 ,            .       .

----------


## sve__tim

,

----------


## Nyctea

!
, ,  :
        1 .
(     )     .
            ?
 309   - ,   ,    (    ?) :Embarrassment: 
.  :Smilie:

----------


## HyperDenis

> !
> , ,  :
>         1 .
> (     )     .
>             ?
>  309   - ,   ,    (    ?)
> .


  .
   ( )     . 
 :
1.    
2. 18%     (  .174  )
      1   2.
    .

----------

> ?


.

----------


## Nyctea

HyperDenis,   :Smilie:

----------


## Nyctea

> .


, , !  :Smilie:

----------


## HyperDenis

. 
, ,      .
   ,    ( )   . 
  ,    ,    18%   -.
      2  3,   ,  ,    18%.
 .

----------

2     :Embarrassment:    ?
  3    210 .

----------


## HyperDenis

**,   .
   2   : " 2         ,          ".     ,   .     . 
   ,      :
020 -   -  -   ,     ?
040 -    -   . 
050 -    -   ?
060 -  ,      (.) -   ?
       080?
   . 
 ,     ,     ,   ,   .             . 

 230   3   ,   . 
       080 - ,        (, ) -   3.      ,  230 = 080.

----------

> ?


   ?        .





> ?


.     ,      ,  , .






> 080?


,   .

----------


## HyperDenis

**,   . 
,     , ..         .
 :Smilie:  
      070  2?  ,          1011700 -    IV. ,     ".   10117  . 
 3    ?

----------

> 3    ?


   ?

----------


## HyperDenis

> ?


 .   :Smilie:

----------

!
 (15%)     .
       ?    ?

----------


## HyperDenis

> !
>  (15%)     .
>        ?    ?


     ,     ?   .

----------


## Olaf

.
   .       .  - ,      . ,   .  -  .
        . ,  ,     ,   . 
 ,  ,   .
   20%,  20%, .   ?

----------

